# Shingle vaccination



## giliwjoy (Aug 31, 2011)

My doctor will give shingle vaccination but I just want to know if medicare will pay for it and what code should I use.  Please advise.  Need Help.


----------



## gail (Sep 1, 2011)

I believe that Medicare Part B does NOT cover the Zostavax; however, it is covered under Medicare Part D, so if patients have a doctor's order, they can have their pharmacist give them the shot and get it reimbursed through the pharmacy under Part D, if they have a Part D plan.


----------



## nc_coder (Sep 7, 2011)

That is exactly right, Gail.  Medicare part B will not pay for that vaccine, but it is covered under part D.


----------



## melissalynnfalkowski (Sep 14, 2011)

it is code 90736, but it is almost impossible to get from pharmacy as it is a frozen vaccine. It is not covered under part b


----------



## trish43 (Oct 11, 2011)

*Shingles Vaccine*

I work for a pharmacist and they give the shingles vaccine all the time. The vaccine is billed under Part D Plan.


----------



## gnp001 (Nov 9, 2011)

*dx for shingles (zoster) vaccine*

Hi there,
I'm new to family practice and want to get this right.  Can anyone send me in the right direction for the dx for this vaccine. thanks


----------



## dballard2004 (Nov 9, 2011)

I recommend V05.8.


----------



## marcia butler (Nov 5, 2012)

*Shingles Vaccine*

How do you bill Blue Care Network for the Shingles Vaccine for a 68 yr old still working patient that has full coverage under BCN and doesnt have Medicare.


----------

